# Aide : Choix d'un portable



## MaxRS (26 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous,  
je suis nouveau dans la communauté Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vais être dans l'obligation de m'acheter un ordinateur portable.
J'ai actuellement un pc (qui plante tous le temps) 
et ce portable qui me servirais en déplacement
au MP3 (énormément), au traitement de texte, a la lecture des DVDs, aux logiciel éducatifs (pour travailler un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), a la photo numérique et un petit peu aux jeux vidéo.

On m'a bcp parlé des ibooks c'est pourquoi je viens ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que me conseillez vous ?
_Un PC_




Un Mac ? un ibook ? un powerbook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Merci d'avance


----------



## iMax (26 Novembre 2003)

Ça dépend de tes moyens, mais je pense que pour une utillisation comme la tienne, un iBook fera parfaitement l'affaire


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Iboook G4 800


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

salut Max ! 

         bon, alors, le PC, on en parle pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       et puisque tu indiques toi-même que tu veux un portable, le Mac, on le laisse de côté... (re 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

       il reste donc le choix entre l'IBook et le PowerBook:  tout dépend de ton budget, bien sûr...


----------



## MaxRS (26 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> il reste donc le choix entre l'IBook et le PowerBook:  tout dépend de ton budget, bien sûr...


Merci a vous de m'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon Budget n'est pas enorme je pense mettre 1400E sur mon portable sachant que j'ai une reduction de 200E sur l'ibook et 500 sur le powerbook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malgrés mes recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas réelement reussit a comprendre la difference entre ibook et powerbook....

Max....


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (26 Novembre 2003)

La différence entre le powerbook et l'ibook est qu'il ne s'agit pas de la meme gamme de produit.

L'ibook est l'entree de gamme alors que le powerbook est plus  pro et plus cher.

Sur le powerbook tu as plus de connectique (nottament port pcmcia et sortie son) et les differentes cartes electronique ne sont pas brides comme l'ibook(afficahge etendu...). De plus les memoires sont plus faibles sur l'ibook ce qui fait qu a meme frequence, le powerbook est "normalement " plus performant.

L'ibook est donc idéal pour une utilisation bureautique et multimedia (word, internet, lecture video et son, la plupart des jeux). Le powerbook, s'adresse a une clientele plus exigeante qui veulent de meilleures performances (CAO, realisation de film, fana de jeux genre Quake, ureal....)

Amis mac user, ai je bien résumé la situation????


En tout cas le choix t'appartient. Bon switch.


----------



## takamaka (26 Novembre 2003)

je suis très fier de mon ibook qd bien même je n'ai pas de G4 sous la carrosserie... c'est une excellente machine à tout faire !


----------



## Yip (26 Novembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> Amis mac user, ai je bien résumé la situation????




Oui très bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste deux petites remarques : il y a 3 Powerbooks : écran 12" (pas de PCMCIA), 15" et 17".

L'affichage étendu c'est avoir un deuxième écran qui montre la continuité du premier. Pas sur les iBooks en effet, mais il est possible de débrider cette fonction de façon logicielle.

Je pense que l'iBook G4 conviendra très bien.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

Au vu de ce que tu veux faire un Ibook sera amplement suffisant !!
j'ai commandé pour ma part un 933 mhz en 14" avec 640 mo Ram
très important mettre bcp de Ram car le système est très gourmand en Ram et plus il en a mieux il fonctionne !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Salut
Max comment ca se fait que tu es ses réductions sur les macs ?
L'ibook est une superbe machine mais l'aurais je a Noel ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non non non tu l'auras pas à noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu as bien raison


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

et je sais de quoi je parle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

tu pourras lire semac tes mp dans la journee stp ?
MP---&gt; Message Privé


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ok je le ferai

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Merciiiiiiii


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

mais j'ai pas de message de privé !!
j'ai rien eu ?

@+


----------



## MaxRS (27 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Max comment ca se fait que tu es ses réductions sur les macs ?



Et bien dans mon université , il y'a une aide pour l'achat d'un portable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'ibook G4 800Mhz
 Ecran TFT 12.1"
 Mémoire 256Mo
 Disque dur 30Go
 DVD-Rom / CD-RW 
 Mac OS X v. 10.3
est a 1000E

L'ibook  G4 933Mhz
 Ecran TFT 14.1"
 Mémoire 256Mo
 Disque dur 40Go
 DVD-Rom / CD-RW
est a 1200E

Et le un autre un Powerbook il me semble
G4 1Ghz
 Ecran TFT 15.2"
 Mémoire 256Mo
 Disque dur 60Go
 DVD-Rom / CD-RW
est a 2000E

Voilou


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bah merde si j'avais su je t'aurai demander un PowerBook 15" et je te l'aurai racheter !!

@+


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

Moi je prendrai l'Ibook G4 933Mhz à 1200 euros. Bon céran et bonne capacités pour faire plus que l'essentiel.

Le dernier avantage à ce prix là c'est de pouvoir en changer dans quelques années sans trop de remords.... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire!


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

et bien moi je l'ai commandé mais plein tarif et ça fait un mois que je l'attend et toujours rien et tout le monde se fou de moiiiiiiiiiii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

meuuuh non....
Mais tu vois, parfois, une bonne vieille FNAC près de chez soi pour repartir avec son matos tout de suite ça peut être bien.....
Aller, courage!


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

m'en parle je suis plein de regret j'ai même plus d'ongles

@+


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

> j'ai même plus d'ongles


tant mieux, comme ça tu ne rayeras pas ton ordi mini en tapotant dessus!
mdr


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

yep si je le reçois !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> Et bien dans mon université , il y'a une aide pour l'achat d'un portable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu es dans quel fac ?


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Dans celle de Sophie Marceau, l'éternelle étudiante!
lol
Sans rire, c'est top comme offre.


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

vive le statut d'étudiant vous avez de supers offres !!

@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Euh je les recherche ses offres superbe ... appart l'adc student , il y en a peu ....


----------



## MaxRS (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans quel fac ?



A Lyon


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Et a Paris tu ne saurais pas ?


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> A Lyon



Et tu es même pas venu nous dire bonjour ? Ou il y a tellement de MacUsers à la fac que ça te suffit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu es libre un mardi soir, passe nous voir


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Ca existe pas des associations sympa de mac user a Paris ?


----------



## MaxRS (28 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es même pas venu nous dire bonjour ? Ou il y a tellement de MacUsers à la fac que ça te suffit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des associations...
Je suis nouveau dans le "monde mac" d'ailleur j'ai n'ai pas encore acheter de mac j'hesite encore....

Ps je suis a la doua comme Fac


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Il n'y a pas a hesiter !!!


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe pas des associations sympa de mac user a Paris ?



Non à Paris il n'y a que des supporters du PSG ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rigole ! Va voir sur www.augfrance.com







			
				MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des associations...
> Je suis nouveau dans le "monde mac" d'ailleur j'ai n'ai pas encore acheter de mac j'hesite encore....
> 
> Ps je suis a la doua comme Fac



Eh si. Il y en a même pas mal. A Lyon, ce sont les Gones du Mac : www.augfrance.com/lgdm/ . On se réunit tous les mardi soir. Tu trouveras tout les renseignements sur le site. Sinon j'habite vers République, donc pas loin de la Doua (ou j'ai eu quelques cours pour le CNAM) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu passes nous voir, tu verras nos activités et aussi pas mal de machines car nos adhérents sont de plus en plus équipés de portables et il est courant d'en voir une dizaine dans la soirée.


----------



## MaxRS (28 Novembre 2003)

Heu desole de vous ennuyer avec mes questions a 2 balles 
mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre la diference entre un ibbok et un powerbook.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je lis souvent les caracteristique et je trouve que c'est similaire......(Je suis nul en informatique....)
Pourriez vous m'expliquer 





Merci


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Tu ne nous ennuyes pas le moins du monde , pour résumer la différence entre powerbook et ibook , on peut dire que le powerbook est déstiné a une utilisation plus pro et l'ibook est la machine grand public portable de chez Apple . Comprends tu ? 
Je préferes pas d'emeler avec les caractéristiques techniques ; il faut mieux que tu apprenes au fur et a mesure , ne crois tu pas?
Sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S : Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésites pas .


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon on va essayer de faire un peu plus efficace et simple à la fois. Pour résumé, l'Ibook est une trés bonne machine polyvalente, performante, bein équipé, mais parcequ'il y a un mais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La cache est limité, la carte graphique aussi (bien que de bonne facture) et la Ram embarquée limité (640 mo tout de même) ce qui se traduit par une machine qui sera limite pour des applications gourmande en puissance (3D par exemple) ou pour les jeux qui sollicite beaucoup la carte graphique (avec bcp de 3D ou lourd en décors, animation) et c'est la que le PowerBook prend le relais surtout à partir du 15", seul inconvénient son prix !!!!!
il est 2 fois plus cher que l'Ibook 14" !
par contre le 12" sera peut être un peu plus performant que l'Ibook 14" mais à peine et tout de même entre 500 et 700 euros plus cher, alors sauf si tu as besoin de beaucoup de puissance ou que tu es un gros joueur de jeux vidéos dernière génération je te conseil l'Ibook, mais la différence ce fera en fonction de tes moyens et de tes besoins.

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Moi je dis mieux vaut un Ibook 14' qu'un PB 12' si c'est pour être son ordi principal.

Par contre rien de mieux qu'un PB 15'..... mais la je mange des pâtes jusqu'à la fin de mes jours....


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

yep dimitri, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, un Ibook 14" 933 avec 640 mo de Ram et je regarde le PowerBook 15" dans la vitrine du magasin !

Have a good day !







 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## MaxRS (29 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La cache est limité



A quoi est ce que sa sert la cache ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dsl pour mes question a 2 balles


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

ça permet au système d'avoir accès plus rapidement aux données les plus couremment utilisées, que s'il était obligé de les chercher dans la mémoire vive, tout comme c'est plus rapide de chercher des données sur la mémoire vive que d'aller les chercher sur le disque...


----------



## MaxRS (29 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il est 2 fois plus cher que l'Ibook 14" !
> par contre le 12" sera peut être un peu plus performant que l'Ibook 14" mais à peine et tout de même entre 500 et 700 euros plus cher, alors sauf si tu as besoin de beaucoup de puissance ou que tu es un gros joueur de jeux vidéos dernière génération je te conseil l'Ibook, mais la différence ce fera en fonction de tes moyens et de tes besoins.



Et bien mon ordi devra me permetre le traitement de texte tous en ecoutant mes Mp3 un ibook sera amplement sufisant,
Je fairais surment un peu de photo numerique ou de video (créé un petit film peu etre rien de grandiose)
Quand a ce qui est des jeu video, comme je vais etre amené a m'isole, il me depaneront un peu quand je n'aurais rien a faire..
C'est pourquoi je souhaiterais que mon pc puisse me permettre de jouer a Diablo 2 Sim city 4
baldur's gate 2,gost recon...... j'y jouerais occasionnellement mais je voudrais qu'il puisse le faire.


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Un ibook 12" devrait suffir ...


----------



## MaxRS (29 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Un ibook 12" devrait suffir ...



Mais comme je peux avoir un ibook 14" pour le prix d'un ibook 12"
ne vaudrais t'il pas mieux prendre le 14" qui a un plus gros DD
ou j'ajouterias un peu de memoire vive


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme je peux avoir un ibook 14" pour le prix d'un ibook 12"
> ne vaudrais t'il pas mieux prendre le 14" qui a un plus gros DD
> ou j'ajouterias un peu de memoire vive



C'est où les iBooks 14" au prix du 12" ?


----------



## Sir (29 Novembre 2003)

L'ibook G4 933Mhz
Ecran TFT 14.1"
Mémoire 256Mo
Disque dur 40Go
DVD-Rom / CD-RW
est a 1200E
dixit Max RS


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

alors aucune hésitation prend unIbook 14" 933 mhz gonflé en Ram (640 mo) c'est ce que j'ai, et bien ça tourne super bien l'écran 14" est très performant et surtout très confortable !! bref une très très bonne machine !
de plus il y a un jeu Tony Hawk pro skating qui tourne sans problème en 1024x768 avec les détail au max !
franchement je suis super content  de ma machine !

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Novembre 2003)

Dans la continuite de ce post, est ce que l'ibook est suffisant pour faire de temps à autre du montage video de maniere occasionnelle ? (FC express peut il tourner sur les ibooks G4 ?)

Merci pour vos differents avis....!

dendrimere


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> L'ibook G4 933Mhz
> Ecran TFT 14.1"
> Mémoire 256Mo
> Disque dur 40Go
> ...



Même en prix education c'est plus cher (1362 euros). Ou trouves-tu une telle offre ?


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

Je peux pas te répondre avec certitude mais vu la vélocité de la machine sur les applications à ma disposition je serai tenter de dire que ça devrait fonctionner sans trop de problème, surtout avec une machine gavé en Ram !

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

ADC... je compte acheter un ibook 12 640mo de ram pour  1080 euros...


----------



## Sir (30 Novembre 2003)

1080 t'es sur ? Avec 640 mo de ram sur l'apple store j'obtiens 1103  , explique moi la ...


----------



## MaxRS (30 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Même en prix education c'est plus cher (1362 euros). Ou trouves-tu une telle offre ?



Est tu a l'université de lyon Melaure ?


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

AUtre chose les ibook ont ils une prise pour un casque mirco?
'je ne sais pas le nom de cette prise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
donc les caracteristique technique ne me parlent po beaucoup


----------



## decoris (1 Décembre 2003)

tu peux y brancher un casque audio, mais si tu veux un micro, il faut passer par l'usb!


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu peux y brancher un casque audio, mais si tu veux un micro, il faut passer par l'usb!



Sa existe des micro usb ????


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2003)

Oui ca existe. Va une fois voir a Surcouf ou la fnac


----------

